# Drivers side turn signal bulb



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

NFG. Went to make a left turn during last nights rainstorm and turn signal went from normal to fast and the check indicator lamp goes on.  Right at 5300 miles. Must be an omen. :angel:

DIY fix it this AM. Bulb is an 1156. Loosen screw holding front corner. No need to remove screw. Follow directions on E46fanatics turn signal install. Turn signal install how to. Took about 3 min total. Hardest part was making sure the corner rubber gasket material that fits under the top front fender bodywork was fully seated.

Went to Walmart for the bulb. Dealer parts dept not open on Sat, but I figured I'd be paying 3x anyway. Next time I'm at the dealer I'll price it just for kicks.

Maybe I shoulda called Roadside Assistance, :lmao:


----------

